# Trying to determine if my 11-yr-old is in pain



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I can't think of anything to add to what you you've done. I think you are already being really proactive and conscientious with his care. 

The Carprofen might be upsetting his stomach, it is one of the side affects. If the vet could give you an alternative, even for a while, you might be able to see if it stops the licking lips/upset stomach symptoms you are seeing.


----------



## msrsk624 (Jan 21, 2018)

Thank you. I did consider the Carprofen. I had mentioned it when he first was diagnosed with pancreatitis and they didn't seem concerned at that time, but when he had additional stomach upset I did pull it temporarily and use just the Tramadol. I will ask the vet if switching it might be helpful.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

You are doing a great job. Maybe one of our vets will see this and weigh in on other meds that would be useful to consider.
Pancreatitis is terribly painful. I had an older girl who had an acute attack at almost 12 and then we struggled on and off the rest of her life with it, her painful signals were staring panting and licking. 
Tramadol worked for my girl- but she had to have quite a lot of it. We added valium to it when her more chronic symptoms became apparent, that made her more comfortable (I can't imagine taking what she did but dogs metabolize differently than we do) and her quality of life was much better once the vet put her the valium with the tramadol .


----------



## msrsk624 (Jan 21, 2018)

Thank you for sharing your experience. It is helpful to hear from those who have been through this.


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

Just saw your thread. Sending good thoughts to you all and hope you find answers for your dear Max to keep him pain-free.


----------

